# My cat has stopped drinking



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Lately he doesn't even drink from the tap as he used to. Maybe this is connected to the fact that he's not eating any kibble anymore, only raw diet... He's perfectly healthy, energetic and happy, just has a mommy that would like to see him drink. He drank A LOT when he had a treat of a little bacon (which showed me never to give him bacon again as it's probably full of salt).

Any tips on how to make a cat drink more?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm no expert, but if the cat isn't eating kibble you will notice a dramatic drop in the amount of water consumed, and that's a good sign meaning they're getting their needed water in their food. If you're really concerned you could probably add some water to the dish of food.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with Carmel. I have heard that cats should get the majority of their liquids from their food. Which is definitely why kibble kitties drink so much more. If you are worried about him possibly being dehydrated take a part of his skin around the back of his neck and kind of pinch it (not meanly lol). Let go. If it goes back down quickly he is plenty hydrated. If it stays in place for a bit then he is indeed dehydrated.


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

I've noticed that my cat drinks considerably more when eating kibble regularly than on a predominantly canned food diet. Since (temporarily) switching her to kibble in an attempt to break her fish addiction she's started drinking from the bathroom tap for the first time.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Cats only drink when they're thirsty. The others are correct. You've gone from a diet that was about 8% moisture to one that's nearly 80% moisture, so your cat is no longer having to try to make up the water deficit in his kibble diet.

If you're worried about dehydration, you could do the skin tenting test that PN mentioned. Also, feel his gums. If they're slick and slimy, he's well hydrated. If they feel tacky, he's dehydrated. Have you noticed a substantial improvement in his coat quality since switching to raw (shinier, softer, smoother)? If so, that's the effect of proper hydration.

Laurie


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh I see! Thank you all *so very much*! I was getting really worried just now, he ate a full meal and drank nothing. I knew that cats are originally from the desert around here, and drink very little (like our camels and most animals and plants we have), but I had thought this was overdoing it. I also think there's water added to the frozen kinds of meats I buy. I still always turn on the tap for him just in case he's thirsty. I did notice and was surprised that his shaggy fur at the back of his legs is not shaggy anymore, and it's been only a few days on full raw!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

It's possible he's drinking a tiny bit when you're not watching. Ever since I switched my cats to raw, I rarely see them drinking water, but I do catch them lapping a tiny bit here and there. But as long as he doesn't seem dehydrated, I wouldn't worry. As others have said, significantly less water consumption is normal on a raw diet since there's way more moisture in the raw food compared to the kibble.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I like Carmel's suggestion of adding a bit of water to the food bowl. When I feed my cats their raw meal, I don't add water, but I do when I give them their canned food at night...so it's extra soupy if you will. I bought a water fountain for them thinking they wanted to drink more, but needed encouragement, and all they do is toss toys into it every time I clean it...that's cats for ya


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I haven't seen him drink one drop of water in the last week or so. Yet the clumps in his litter are bigger than ever. Does this mean he's getting enough water?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

The body can only excrete out as much fluid as it takes in, so if he's excreting more urine now, he's also taking in more fluid. Stop worrying. It's all good.

Laurie


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Great, thanks Laurie


----------

